
Ask HN: Why does HN throw an error page when a link is clicked repeatedly? - nabaraz
When i click on `new` link repeatedly (5-10 times), I see an error page.<p>I made a gif: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;a&#x2F;IJY53<p>Error page<p>===========<p>An error occurred.<p>Sorry, the page you are looking for is currently unavailable.
Please try again later.<p>If you are the system administrator of this resource then you should check the error log for details.<p>Faithfully yours, nginx.<p>=============<p>Is this some sort of DDOS protection?
======
CarolineW
There's a link at the bottom of each page to the FAQ:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

In the FAQ there is a link to the Guidelines:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

Interestingly, the FAQ also has a link to the guidelines.

In the guidelines it says:

    
    
        In Submissions
    
        ...
    
        Please don't post on HN to ask or
        tell us something ... If you want
        to say something to us, please send
        it to hn@ycombinator.com

